# Roaches of Virgin Gorda, Need ID



## JoshTopp (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello, These are some more things I found on vacation on the island of virgin gorda, in the british virgin islands. I found these roaches under low brush and leaf litter no more than 10 meters from the ocean. Just on the edge of the brush area at the top of the beach I dug under some leaf and grass litter with small shurbery and trees growing around it, the roaches were often under logs rocks, or other thicker areas of shelter. The ones pictured I am pretty sure are adults, and the largest ones are females. Neither male or female have wings, just vestigial wings. They are shiny black brown and red, with a distinct light colored almost white band right around the front of the head. The adults are almost 2 inches long. They can not climb glass, and of course can not fly. I also found a few small nymphs that look similar to B. dubia nymphs, but mostly I found adult, which do some what resemble adult female b. dubia in a way. If any on can Identify them I would be very grateful. Thanks --Josh Topp


----------

